# Micromax Co-Owner arrested



## warfreak (Aug 8, 2013)

No, its not for making substandard phones. 

It was for giving bribe. Totally unrelated to the phones. 

CBI arrests Micromax promoter, executive on charge of bribing civic officials - The Times of India


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 8, 2013)

:ROFL: that's awesome!!


----------



## TheHumanBot (Aug 8, 2013)

all i just want to say is LOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Shah (Aug 8, 2013)

They will get out of this case, *anyhow*.


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 8, 2013)

Shah said:


> They will get out of this case, *anyhow*.



That is for sure But Somehow The Image will go down.


----------



## ashusood331 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hope this do not affect the brand reputation of Micromax & its rest team.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 8, 2013)

ashusood331 said:


> Hope this do not affect the brand reputation of Micromax & its rest team.



had it any ?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 8, 2013)

^Though I do not own any Micromax Mobile/Tablet,still they are a brand reputed to feed the desire of sumptuous relishing of owning the latest smartphones/Tablets/LED TV's to the masses,compared to premium high end gadgets of same component  group.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 8, 2013)

warfreak said:


> No, its not for making substandard phones.



ah damn..^this reason would've been better, eh ???


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 8, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^Though I do not own any Micromax Mobile/Tablet,still they are a brand reputed to feed the desire of sumptuous relishing of owning the latest smartphones/Tablets/LED TV's to the masses,compared to premium high end gadgets of same component  group.



no offence , I was just having my fun time.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 9, 2013)

^no offence from me either,rishi...
Just speaking my thoughts aloud.


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 10, 2013)

All of their head honchos must be arrested for pathetic after sales service support.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 10, 2013)

ashusood331 said:


> Hope this do not affect the *brand reputation of Micromax* & its rest team.



Go home your Drunk 
 They HAD a reputation :O


----------



## Shah (Aug 10, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Go home *your* Drunk
> They HAD a reputation :O


*Go home, You're Drunk*


----------



## Flash (Aug 10, 2013)

Give'em a Canvas 4, and he'll be free.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 10, 2013)

Paapi ko saza milni hi thi. Ab mere dead micromax mobile ke aatma ko shanti milegi.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 10, 2013)

^^ LOL


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 10, 2013)

#justoneofthethingsweloveaboutmicromax


----------



## ankitjain1116 (Aug 11, 2013)

ye opposition (samsung) ki chaal h lol


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 12, 2013)

^lol..yeah..samsung must have though " only we can make bakwaas phones. How can micromax do it too ??"


----------

